# Interesting LA twitter



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

I have been following Lance's twitter this tour. It is usually four or five between finish and start of stages. In less than thirty minutes he has posted 9 times already. I think he should just stop, explain things to george, and let the rest of the world just wonder. Trying to explain yourself to everyone on twitter wont do anything except make you look guilty.


----------



## Derailer (Apr 28, 2005)

how about a link?


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

spookyload said:


> I have been following Lance's twitter this tour. It is usually four or five between finish and start of stages. In less than thirty minutes he has posted 9 times already. I think he should just stop, explain things to george, and let the rest of the world just wonder. Trying to explain yourself to everyone on twitter wont do anything except make you look guilty.


Probably the same as on Facebook where he says:

*Lance Armstrong* St14 done. Sounds like there's a bit of confusion over this one. No one and i mean no one, wanted George in yellow more than me.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

Here is the link to his twitter page. http://twitter.com/lancearmstrong


----------



## DZfan14 (Jul 6, 2009)

Fairly predictable that Lance would deflect the blame to JV's outfit. Someone should get Hincapie some kleenex.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

DZfan14 said:


> Fairly predictable that Lance would deflect the blame to JV's outfit. Someone should get Hincapie some kleenex.



Deflect? Garmin blatantly chased him down in a move that didn't help their GC pretenders or somewhat overrated Sprinter. And their self- absorbed DS had the gall to try and lie about it when he saw his precious image was revealed for what he truly is- a smug D-bag. 

Astana rode a false tempo and left the break plenty of time. AG2R had zero chance of holding yellow until Garmin's move (which revealed Vaughter's true nature to his own squad who seem to be fairly sprint to call him out publically. He is already so bad he "volunteered" not to be in the team car/on camara like last year). Run your team hard the day before the critical stage solely to settle a personal score annoying many on your own team and in the peloton- that's some fine "leadership".


----------



## DZfan14 (Jul 6, 2009)

Coolhand said:


> Deflect? Garmin blatantly chased him down in a move that didn't help their GC pretenders or somewhat overrated Sprinter. And their self- absorbed DS had the gall to try and lie about it when he saw his precious image was revealed for what he truly is- a smug D-bag.
> 
> Astana rode a false tempo and left the break plenty of time. AG2R had zero chance of holding yellow until Garmin's move (which revealed Vaughter's true nature to his own squad who seem to be fairly sprint to call him out publically. He is already so bad he "volunteered" not to be in the team car/on camara like last year). Run your team hard the day before the critical stage solely to settle a personal score annoying many on your own team and in the peloton- that's some fine "leadership".


That's funny that a teabagger is criticizing another about settling personal scores on the road. Simeoni anyone?

:rolleyes5: :rolleyes5: 

Hypocrite.


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

Coolhand said:


> Garmin blatantly chased him down in a move that didn't help their GC pretenders or somewhat overrated Sprinter.


I don't think either of these jabs are fair. I guess all sprinters except Cav are overrated by your logic?

GC pretenders? C'mon. That's bull$hit.


----------



## 88 rex (Mar 18, 2008)

Coolhand said:


> Deflect? Garmin blatantly chased him down in a move that didn't help their GC pretenders or somewhat overrated Sprinter. And their self- absorbed DS had the gall to try and lie about it when he saw his precious image was revealed for what he truly is- a smug D-bag.
> 
> Astana rode a false tempo and left the break plenty of time. AG2R had zero chance of holding yellow until Garmin's move (which revealed Vaughter's true nature to his own squad who seem to be fairly sprint to call him out publically. He is already so bad he "volunteered" not to be in the team car/on camara like last year). Run your team hard the day before the critical stage solely to settle a personal score annoying many on your own team and in the peloton- that's some fine "leadership".



And you somehow think that all the trash talking from Columbia is a good thing? Are you defending their trash talking? What makes you think the peloton isn't fed up with their nonsense? How do we not know that a few teams have a thing against Columbia. Silence lotto maybe?

I mean, I'm all for trash talking. But I'm not for whining after you've been trash talking.

And they didn't really have to run all that hard today.


----------



## CabDoctor (Jun 11, 2005)

DZfan14 said:


> That's funny that a teabagger is criticizing another about settling personal scores on the road. Simeoni anyone?
> 
> :rolleyes5: :rolleyes5:
> 
> Hypocrite.


Wouldn't it be hypocritical for someone to call out lance for chasing Simeoni and not call out Garmin for chasing George


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

On the GC Pretenders- just watch tomorrow- both of the Garmin guys get dropped and lose time.

On the Columbia talking smack- well its really mostly been their sprinter. Who for the most part has backed it up. Did George ever say anything? *Of course not.* Did George have friends on Garmin who were none to pleased with the outcome today- yes again. 

Garmin is all hype, little substance which matches their DS. What have they really won? 

That said-- they have a few really good riders like DZ and CVV on the team, but they were very good well before joining. But everyone like them- which was enhanced by how quickly they distanced themselves from their DS' tactics. Hard to think the chase was Matty White's idea either. Then to claim it was for safety? How stupid does Vaughters think everyone other than him is?


----------



## 5500OCLV (Jul 11, 2009)

deleted...


----------



## CARBON110 (Apr 17, 2002)

it was pretty weak indeed

great points and well articulated CoolHand

I don't see why anyone brings Lance/Simeoni into this - had nothing to do with what happened today - just an attempt at misdirection 

No idea where the Astana blame comes into it - it was obvious they were light peddling on the front

I did think the final sprint was really brilliant by Columbia in an attempt to delay the time

Garmin had obviously chased hard - watch the stage again

GW got flicked. The Columbia vs Garmin conflict must be more petty than earlier accounts 

it was someone's idea to chase the break - that someone wasn't on Astana's team and wasn't riding in the field


----------



## texbaz (Nov 13, 2001)

Lets see so basically from what I read in this thread, is that this is not bike race and somehow GH was suppose to get the MJ just because? he's friends with LA. What the, is this. If he would have put out just a tad harder, 3 seconds worth he'd be in Yellow. I really like GH his career has been fantastic, but their just are not gifts to given in a grand tour. Don't blame either teams or persons, they did their jobs it's a friggin bike race? IMO


----------



## CabDoctor (Jun 11, 2005)

Coolhand said:


> Garmin is all hype, little substance which matches their DS. What have they really won?


Seriously!!!! I find myself asking that question every time I read outside or bicycling magazine


----------



## albert owen (Jul 7, 2008)

Twit - A foolish, annoying person.
Twit - A pregnant goldfish.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2009)

Coolhand said:


> Deflect? Garmin blatantly chased him down in a move that didn't help their GC pretenders or somewhat overrated Sprinter. And their self- absorbed DS had the gall to try and lie about it when he saw his precious image was revealed for what he truly is- a smug D-bag.
> 
> Astana rode a false tempo and left the break plenty of time. AG2R had zero chance of holding yellow until Garmin's move (which revealed Vaughter's true nature to his own squad who seem to be fairly sprint to call him out publically. He is already so bad he "volunteered" not to be in the team car/on camara like last year). Run your team hard the day before the critical stage solely to settle a personal score annoying many on your own team and in the peloton- that's some fine "leadership".



I'm with Coolhand, that was just unpatriotic. And from what I have read there are way to many people from other teams who didn't like their tactics for JV's defense to hold up. When professional riders from other teams besides Columbia say they were pulling then I accept that they were. They had nothing to gain from that, riding up front to stay out of trouble and pulling enough that the other teams notice and call you out on it are two pretty different things.

Bush league. JV might not like COL-HTC winning waaaay more often or Cav's comments but that doesn't justify negative tactics. Go out and win a stage, or a team trial and take care of it that way.


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

Coolhand said:


> On the GC Pretenders- just watch tomorrow- both of the Garmin guys get dropped and lose time.
> 
> On the Columbia talking smack- well its really mostly been their sprinter. Who for the most part has backed it up. Did George ever say anything? *Of course not.* Did George have friends on Garmin who were none to pleased with the outcome today- yes again.
> 
> ...


So you can't possibly imagine that Garmin would rather have Astana have to work tomorrow, as it's obvious AG2R is cooked and their man will not be in yellow tomorrow? Astana wanted Columbia in yellow so they would defend the jersey tomorrow, saving Astana energy.


----------



## SwiftSolo (Jun 7, 2008)

CARBON110 said:


> it was pretty weak indeed
> 
> great points and well articulated CoolHand
> 
> ...


I agree--good post.
You can not have paid attention today and place legitimate blame on Astana. They pretty much paced the 7 1/2-- 8 minute gap which was a reasonable thing to do. They made no attempt to close it up while they were on the front.


----------



## oarsman (Nov 6, 2005)

kytyree said:


> that was just unpatriotic.


_Unpatriotic_? It was the patriotic duty of an American based team to let an American on a rival team take the yellow jersey? That's just silly.


----------



## turbogrover (Jan 1, 2006)

I'm waiting to hear Bernard Hinault spin this to make the American teams look bad:
_"The French teams would never have let petty disagreements get in the way of national pride, and having a Frenchman in the Maillot Jaune."_ lol.


----------



## JohnnyChance (Dec 13, 2006)

CARBON110 said:


> it was pretty weak indeed
> 
> great points and well articulated CoolHand
> 
> ...


columbia in yellow = good for astana
columbia in yellow = bad for garmin, saxo, lotto, etc

why help the stronger team?

garmin had 3 guys rotating with the entire ag2r team, a couple guys from lotto, and not to mention the entire columbia train in last few k.

you think the final sprint by columbia was "brilliant"!? its also known as dangerous. why do you think they took cav's points away from him? 

lance called out garmin for chasing down a guy from a team that talks smack about them. lance chased down a guy who talked smack about him. same diff.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Even DZ was pissed at Garmin's tactics. That says it all.

He said: Like pawns in a chess game or to that effect.

What more do you need about how their own riders think of their team's tactics?

There you go. 

It's not about whether ag2r is cooked, or not or whatever.

It's about Garmin's riders thinking their team orders was a b!tch move itself. And maybe Ag2r going back on their word saying they won't chase at all in the stage.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

JohnnyChance said:


> columbia in yellow = good for astana
> columbia in yellow = bad for garmin, saxo, lotto, etc
> 
> why help the stronger team?
> ...


Cav's punishment of a full DQ was harsh according to Robbie McEwen even. Like, he kept mentioning it was very, very harsh.

They could have reversed the placings maybe. Or deducted one more point.

But the barriers were closing in, not Cav blocking him out towards the barriers.

Maybe looking over his shoulder was the issue but still, a little too harsh for a full DQ IMO as well.


----------



## lookrider (Dec 3, 2006)

uzziefly said:


> Even DZ was pissed at Garmin's tactics. That says it all..


DZ is stupid and a weasel.



uzziefly said:


> He said: Like pawns in a chess game or to that effect.


He couldn't see the tactics playing out. Columbia gets the jersey and Astana doesn't even have to ride until after the TT. I must say that Armstrong is incredibly smart here. The only problem is that Astana got too cute. They should have given GH 2 or 3 minutes more, but they got greedy and wanted to put him in yellow by seconds. Plan backfired when Garmin saw they'd have no chance if Columbia got yellow.



uzziefly said:


> What more do you need about how their own riders think of their team's tactics?.


Just goes to show their own riders should stfu and worry about riding.



uzziefly said:


> There you go.
> 
> It's not about whether ag2r is cooked, or not or whatever.


Yes, that's exactly what it's about because everyone realized that ag2r would not be able to defend today and Astana would have to take responsibility.



uzziefly said:


> It's about Garmin's riders thinking their team orders was a b!tch move itself.


Wiggins and DZ are soft and stupid. It's become really clear why LA was so successful. He was ruthless, as he should be.



uzziefly said:


> And maybe Ag2r going back on their word saying they won't chase at all in the stage.


Going back on their word? You're joking. 

"You said you weren't going to chase.":cryin: :cryin:


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2009)

kytyree said:


> I'm with Coolhand, that was just unpatriotic. And from what I have read there are way to many people from other teams who didn't like their tactics for JV's defense to hold up. When professional riders from other teams besides Columbia say they were pulling then I accept that they were. They had nothing to gain from that, riding up front to stay out of trouble and pulling enough that the other teams notice and call you out on it are two pretty different things.
> 
> Bush league. JV might not like COL-HTC winning waaaay more often or Cav's comments but that doesn't justify negative tactics. Go out and win a stage, or a team trial and take care of it that way.


Unpatriotic???

All of the american riders and american teams are supposed to stand down and usher Hincapie into the yellow, because he's American?

That is just flat out ridiculous.

This is a competition.

The comments on this are just flat out nonsensical.

If Hincapie wanted to wear the yellow, he should have ridden for it, not have just expected it to be given to him.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

lookrider said:


> DZ is stupid and a weasel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So basically, to you, everyone is stupid?


----------



## CARBON110 (Apr 17, 2002)

uzziefly said:


> So basically, to you, everyone is stupid?


lol

short and sweet


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

oarsman said:


> _Unpatriotic_? It was the patriotic duty of an American based team to let an American on a rival team take the yellow jersey? That's just silly.


Yeah- it was petty, stupid, wasteful and then lying about it ruined their credibility- but "unpatriotic". No. Not even a little.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2009)

Coolhand said:


> Yeah- it was petty, stupid, wasteful and then lying about it ruined their credibility- but "unpatriotic". No. Not even a little.


You know, we get by now, that you seem to hate anything connected with the Garmin team.

You can back off the vitriol now, we get it.

You're getting worse than the Lance haters.


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

uzziefly said:


> Even DZ was pissed at Garmin's tactics. That says it all.
> 
> He said: Like pawns in a chess game or to that effect.


You're making assumptions about what DZ meant. He said "pawns in their game...," but didn't identify who 'they' were. Could be a reference to Columbia and their propensity to smear/insult/jab Garmin whenever they get the chance.

It was a smart move to put the burden of controlling the race on Astana. Lance & Bruyneel have both said that having George in yellow, with Columbia controlling the race today, was tactically what they wanted. Yea, sentimentally it would have been nice for George to get yellow. But Lance & Johan really wanted George in yellow because it'd be better for them.


----------



## lookrider (Dec 3, 2006)

jorgy said:


> You're making assumptions about what DZ meant. He said "pawns in their game...," but didn't identify who 'they' were. Could be a reference to Columbia and their propensity to smear/insult/jab Garmin whenever they get the chance.
> 
> It was a smart move to put the burden of controlling the race on Astana. Lance & Bruyneel have both said that having George in yellow, with Columbia controlling the race today, was tactically what they wanted. Yea, sentimentally it would have been nice for George to get yellow. But Lance & Johan really wanted George in yellow because it'd be better for them.


Definitely.

Astana or should I say LA, wanted to have their cake and eat it, by thinking they could cut it so close.


----------



## lookrider (Dec 3, 2006)

uzziefly said:


> So basically, to you, everyone is stupid?


No, Garmin made a very smart move, basically, the smartest move of the Tour besides AC leapfrogging LA. 

LA is not the strongest and got outmaneuvered twice by very astute tactics.

LA knew having Columbia in Yellow would be a huge boost for him as did Bruyneel. This was very smart.

Where you get your quote above is beyond me. 

It's not Zabriskie's or Wiggins' place to get all sentimental here, and they were wrong to boot.


----------

